# Feature Walls Galore



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Heres another one we did recently. New build. We did everything but the ceilings and the staircase was stained by the builder. The client went nuts on the feature walls. 12 colours were used. Three separate colours in some rooms. As per clients request we used Ben Egg-Shell on walls and Ben Semi-gloss on the trim. In the photo of the living room you can see some water damage on the ceiling. The builder didn't plumb the master bedroom bathroom properly. Client uses the toilet up there the first morning and when he flushed water ended up running through the walls and across the downstairs ceiling. Quality. Ill upload the second set momentarily.....


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Second set....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Crisp lines! Nice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

someone should introduce tke HO to wallpaper.

Harmonious color diversity PLUS pattern and design.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Went through a few roller covers on that one, eh?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Let me guess. She said it would only be a couple colours with one or two accent walls when you looked at it? :whistling:


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

A bunch of covers and tray liners. Actually the HO is a single father with two young kids. Had just gotten divorced so he wanted to do something fun in their rooms and bathroom. They picked the colours. Cool dad.


----------

